# Chainsaw stalls when warmed up



## MISmallEngine (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a relatively new (about 5 years old) Craftsman chainsaw that has been used fewer than 10 hours. It starts up great with a few pulls. After it has been running for about 2 minutes at full throttle, it peters out and won't restart. It is a new spark plug and a new coil and fresh gas and the carb is clean as a whistle. If I let it cool for a few hours, it will start back up and run great until it is warmed up.

Is this a carb adjustment? If so, please recommend which screw needs to go which direction (in or out).


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

How is the compression after it's warmed up? Does it feel the same as it does when it's cold?


----------



## MISmallEngine (Jul 30, 2011)

Good question. I do not have a compression tester but it pulls the same once warm as when it is cold. I know because I have pulled it about 100 times after it stalls out.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Make sure your exhaust is clean before making any carb adjustments. Have you changed your fuel filter? 

Check the casing screws when it's warm and stalls out. If they are lose the saw will get a leak and stop running.

Full throttle adjustment is the "H" needle and the "L" needle is for idle and transition to full throttle from idle. Remember where the adjustments are before changing them in case it doesn't help.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

That sounds like it might be a non-functional tank vent. I'm not sure where the vent would be on that model, but a quick way to determine whether it's working is to pop the cap open when it shuts off. If it starts back up in a few pulls, then the vent isn't working.


----------

